
The New Windows Terminal - quickthrower2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gw0rXPMMPE&app=desktop
======
leshokunin
Really interesting. I've been using Gatsby for web development, and the only
part that feels really outdated in my tool stack is I'm still using cmd.exe. I
suppose combining this and VS Code and the new version of React Native will
make development easier!

One thing that's not clear from the video: will this replace powershell and
cmd, or work as a UI to launch them? (maybe it's obvious to Terminal power
users, sorry).

------
TornTongues
Impressive... theming, customization, and GPU-based rendering. This brings the
Windows terminal on par with optimized "next-generation" terminals such as
Alacritty:
[https://github.com/jwilm/alacritty](https://github.com/jwilm/alacritty).

